

Google engineering exec spotted at WWDC - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/not_at_wwdc_here_s_what_you_re_missing

======
tlrobinson
How is this news? WWDC is kinda a big deal these days.

 _Silicon Alley Insider: Tom Robinson spotted in his boxers sitting at his
desk in his room._

------
TrevorJ
Oh my goodness, a developer at a developer conference?

